# Cairo Group meeting



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

i was thinking of a group meeting in Cairo
there fore members can know more abt each other and we can help each other more
any members are interested for a group meeting in Cairo 
we can agree on a time and a place that would be acceptable by all members interested


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Once again I have to remind people to be wary of Egyptian men trying to make contact through this forum, ask yourself why he is trying to approach people this way? 

Maiden


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

Group meetings happen every where and its in public 
so no worries


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Cairo, you seem desperate to meet up with expats for some reason.
Egyptian men are notorious for meeting expats and I am not just talking women and ripping them off and they don't have to meet them singularly they can meet them in a group and get their phone number etc and that is their foot in the door.
I am asking you nicely please stop suggesting meeting up with expats, if they want to meet you they will approach you but lets face it we can and do meet Egyptians daily so we have a great choice in picking our friends.
Maiden


----------

